# Grass Livery near Fraserburgh with spaces



## magpie92 (11 December 2014)

hey all 

i am on grass livery just outside Fraserburgh. It is just myself and my Clydesdale gelding. The field is very well drained and plenty of grass, I am still not having to feed hay yet as there is so much grass. There is a small shelter and plenty of natural shelter as well. There is plenty of off road hacking and the old Buchan line runs straight past the field so you can hack straight down onto the beach without having to hack along roads. It is £10 a week 

if anyone is interested or want more information just message me x


----------



## magpie92 (11 December 2014)

also ment to say the feild is 3 acres


----------



## magpie92 (27 December 2014)

space still avalible


----------



## LR2904 (18 February 2015)

Is this still available?


----------

